# Some of last fall/winter blue's



## jackieblue (Sep 13, 2007)

I display a fifty from last November





Janice displays her largest last year a 50# blue..




another of Janice's fish not a s big but good color.





a 47# caught last December by eleven year old Andrew Currington a junior angler state record. He caught a 40 earlier in the day. His dad gave him a trip for his Birthday/Christmas presents.




Charles Burks with a high 40's fish.




This is what a girl looks like with a 49# blue on the business end of an 8'-6" Berkley Lightning Rod.




Erick land a 51.5 blue.





Nick Shaw and I display 42 spring time blues that nearly fill a 120 QT
cooler.





A fifty fish two man spring time limit.




Fishing is good in Texas year around with bigger fish being a winter time joy. All big/breeder fish are released.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 13, 2007)

Damn - nice fish. I know who to hire when I get to North Texas!

How many trip do you do each year?

How long have you been guiding?


----------



## jackieblue (Sep 13, 2007)

How many trip do you do each year? 100-125

How long have you been guiding? 9 years


----------

